# Really Stuck for somewhere to stay



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Next weekend we have a wedding celebration to go to in Christchurch. Trouble is its the bank holiday and all the sites are full anyone know where we could discreetly park for the night?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Next weekend we have a wedding celebration to go to in Christchurch. Trouble is its the bank holiday and all the sites are full anyone know where we could discreetly park for the night?


Is the celebration at a church ? Would they let you use their car park or, if available, the church hall car park ? A nearby pub ?

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Next weekend we have a wedding celebration to go to in Christchurch. Trouble is its the bank holiday and all the sites are full anyone know where we could discreetly park for the night?
> ...


Unfortunately G the party is at a social club who don't own their car park and have said No. I will look for pubs though but I'll not be spending anytime with them.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I tried the google thing, and was generously informed of all the free carparking in Christchurch.....unfortunately, it was for New Zealand....therefore I pushed the Uk button, and got a reasonable response, the carparks are listed, with height restrictions marked with a * .

There wasn't any info about motorhomes tho, however, theres an email address which is

Email: [email protected]

so that may help if you are pushed. the Mudeford? quay car park, is £12.00 for 8 hours or somesuch, if your desperate it may be worth an email to the people in charge to get info. and therefore not get clamped or ticketed, sorry,, cant find anything else.

edited to say: oh yes I can, I found this

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/dor.htm

which is pretty informative, hope it helps
and this
Oak Inn
57 Martins Hill Lane,
Christchurch, Dorset BH23 7NW
Landlord: Mick McCauley

Adrian


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*circa Christchurch*

Just seen your post, are you staying for a reception after the wedding, which is where? If you are, no doubt you will be moving after dark- Christchurch is full of narrow streets but if an overnight car park is available that would seem the best, We live near Merley Camp Site but know the area you will be in well. An option would be to drive up to Hengisbury Head, there are car parks there, but also wide roads and if you discreetly parked up just for sleeping overnight I don't think you would be disturbed, especially as you are not a large van. Look for the the Golf Course of the Broadway,Tuckton. If we can think of anywhere else in the meantime will pm you. There is also bigstore car parks along Purewell/Somerfield Road plus an industrial estate in Airfield Road.
Wendy


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Found this if it helps http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/christch.pdf

Anne


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I wonder how Anne's link to GJH's site was posted before bandaid's but appeared after :?:

BTW did you know you can now get a CD with the parking places on?

and....isnt he a member here any more??
(sorry for digression :roll: )


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Tellbell, my post was today Bandaids was yesterday :lol: 

my link was to a list of car parks in Christchurch with info as to height barriers, overnight parking etc.

Anne


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

annetony said:


> Tellbell, my post was today Bandaids was yesterday :lol:
> 
> my link was to a list of car parks in Christchurch with info as to height barriers, overnight parking etc.
> 
> Anne


And so was his (indirectly) :lol: but anyway thanks all of you for helping I have got lots of ideas and if non look suitable on our drive by, one of us won't drink at all and we will drive home its only 23 miles.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Which reminds me of what I thought when you first posted; there's a cosy place in Salisbury 

Dave


----------

